# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Venezuela Rationing:  Behold the Future

## Calypso Jones

*Price Controls and Food Rationing in the Peoples Paradise**Rationing to begin in Venezuelan state



CARACAS, Venezuela (AP)  Food rationing is beginning in Venezuela's second most populous state next week for 20 products subject to price controls.*

How it will work is being determined. Also unclear is whether it could extend to the rest of Venezuela.

*Zulia state chief of staff Blagdimir Labrador says computer chip cards will be used beginning next week to track and limit consumer purchases of products including rice, chicken, flour, cooking oil, sugar, powdered milk and toilet paper.*

Sixty-five supermarkets will participate in the state bordering Colombia.

*Venezuela's annual inflation was 29.4 percent in April, and a shortage of dollars widely blamed on currency controls has prompted to Venezuela's worst food shortages in at least four years.*

More than 100 products are subject to price controls, but government-set prices are regularly ignored.

http://news.yahoo.com/rationing-begin-v ... 41854.html


*BEHOLD The FUTURE!*

----------

pjohns (02-20-2014),Sheldonna (02-27-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

If there's even a hint of this in America, look for panic buying and hoarding.

----------

Gemini (06-04-2013)

----------


## usfan

This is what you have to look forward to in a socialist utopia.  EVERY socialist state had or has this.   The ussr collapsed, mostly because people were sick of waiting in bread lines, & they saw bounty in the west in films.  The only thing socialism can give us is equality of misery.

----------

Raoul_Duke (02-16-2014),Trinnity (06-04-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

Finally!  A country where you get state guarantee that your GF stays thin and shapely forever.  I am moving to Venezuela.  ... But look at the OP picture, isn't that 1st woman on the left in the 2nd row a fatso?  I say they are not rationing enough, they are simply too rich.

----------


## patrickt

No matter how bad it got in the USSR, there were special stores for special people. There will be in Venezuela, too.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Apps for toilet paper. Venezuelans say that the gov't is buying up the extra toilet paper 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...let-paper.html

"Nicolas Maduro, who became *Venezuelan* president earlier this year, claims anti-government forces are deliberately buying up basics like toilet paper to destabilise the country."


dam Big Sis Napolitano.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Let this be a lesson to you, pardner.  THIS is what happens when the populace cannot get their TP....Socialism BREAKS down.  Anarchy, violence, testiness due to ...holding it.   


But …Socialism….
Via Daily Beast:
“I want to get out of here. I want to leave this country as soon as possible and never come back.”
The text from my friend Luis surprised me. A lawyer by training, he got his masters in urban planning from an elite Manhattan university, and had returned to Venezuela full of hope. He was hired by a local NGO working on poverty abatement issues. But now, he’s fed up.
“Nothing works. There are lines to buy everything. Prices have gone through the roof. You can’t go out at night for fear of getting shot. If you want to get married, finding a place to live is impossible. The country has become unlivable.”
Luis’s story is a depressingly common one on the streets of Venezuela’s major urban centers. The nation’s young people are tired of enduring one of the world’s highest inflation rates, highest murder rates, scarcity of basic staples like toilet paper, and the near certainty that things are going to get worse before they get better. A few days ago, the Associated Press reported on Venezuelans camping on the sidewalk to get information about emigrating to Ireland.
Keep reading…

----------

Raoul_Duke (02-16-2014),Sheldonna (02-27-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

Very interesting.  Looks like this guy decided to swap his Manhattan University Urban Planning degree from actually doing urban planning at home, between standing in the bread lines, to forgetting urban planning and pushing Walmart carts in the US.  Great move!  Or it it his fiancee who told him not to come home until he finds an apartment for them for after the wedding?  That will not come quick with Walmart either, I bet.  What chance do these losers ever get in life, with or without degrees, at home or at abroad?

----------


## Raoul_Duke

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-0...t-life-will-be

----------


## 4/15

> *Price Controls and Food Rationing in the Peoples Paradise*
> 
> 
> *Rationing to begin in Venezuelan state
> 
> 
> 
> CARACAS, Venezuela (AP) — Food rationing is beginning in Venezuela's second most populous state next week for 20 products subject to price controls.*
> 
> ...


So you do not remember the same thing here in the late 60's and early 70's? Dick had price controls and food was heavily subsidized.

----------


## lostbeyond

> So you do not remember the same thing here in the late 60's and early 70's? Dick had price controls and food was heavily subsidized.


Why was that?  And how can you do that in a country where everyone decides for himself how much he sells his merchandise for?  Only the Soviets could do that because they had every business nationalized.  Is this what the US really head in 1970?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> So you do not remember the same thing here in the late 60's and early 70's? Dick had price controls and food was heavily subsidized.


yes I was here in the freakin' seventies and I don't remember ANY of that.

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-16-2014),usfan (02-16-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> yes I was here in the freakin' seventies and I don't remember ANY of that.


I remember Nixon's Wage and Price Controls.  They worked exactly as you'd expect.

Immediate shortages.  And he lifted them all inside of a month - except for the price controls on beef.

Suddenly there was no beef to be HAD...until stores figured out that by creating "new cuts" of beef, they could set the prices on it.  Since that cut of beef hadn't been around before.

So suddenly there was "FANCY" and other new names for whatever type of beef product you wanted.  But if you wanted USDA Prime, it wasn't there.

Until Nixon realized price controls wasn't going to work, ever, no matter how he tried it.  Or, more likely, until those pressuring him, realized it.

Imagine that!

----------


## Toefoot

Everyone should be growing a garden, canning, dehydrating, stocking water, medical supplies, fuels......etc.

Pantry on steroids   :Smile:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Everyone should be growing a garden, canning, dehydrating, stocking water, medical supplies, fuels......etc.
> 
> Pantry on steroids


Are you aware of that law passed last year regarding gardens and what you can do with the produce grown therein?

----------


## Toefoot

A national or state law? 




> Are you aware of that law passed last year regarding gardens and what you can do with the produce grown therein?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Federal.   It was called S-510

http://aoreport.com/ao/news-articles...w-home-gardens

----------

GreenEyedLady (02-16-2014),Toefoot (02-16-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Legislative idiots. Come this fall I will once again be knee deep canning my garden, dehydrating fruits & meats and drinking some very fine craft beer.





> Federal.   It was called S-510
> 
> http://aoreport.com/ao/news-articles...w-home-gardens

----------


## 4/15

> yes I was here in the freakin' seventies and I don't remember ANY of that.


http://www.cato.org/publications/com...price-controls

First of hundreds under Richard Nixon price controls, Google is easy to use

----------


## Calypso Jones

WEre you there?

and why would you, in THIS climate, bring up a matter than happened 40 plus years ago?   Is it to distract us from what this Marxist bastard in the WH is doing to the country right now?  Well good luck with that.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So you do not remember the same thing here in the late 60's and early 70's? Dick had price controls and food was heavily subsidized.


Nixon, IIRC, did it at the behest of his Rockefeller Republican left-wing; did it for a short time IMHO to demonstrate how it would fail.

And he quickly backed off.

And Nixon was not running a police state.  Nixon was a good citizen compared to the power-drunken dunce in there now.

WHEN this clown forces government controls on us, it won't be a demonstration.  It will be for keeps; and enforced at gunpoint.

----------

Calypso Jones (02-16-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

*The Wheels Come Off:

*Venezuela-protests-010.jpg

*Venezuela President Calls Allies to Rival Opposition Protest

**Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro called supporters to take to the street tomorrow, hours after an opposition politician sought by police urged his allies to march with him on the same day.*

Leopoldo Lopez, the leader of opposition party Voluntad Popular, whom Maduro accuses of inciting violence, urged Venezuelans to dress in white and march with him on Tuesday, daring officials to enforce an arrest order issued against him. After Maduro responded by summoning a demonstration of 30,000 to 40,000 oil workers at the same location, Voluntad Popular today switched the site of their march.

Ive not committed any crime, Lopez said in a YouTube video posted on his Twitter account yesterday. If there is a decision to illegally jail me, Ill be there.

*On Feb. 12, three people died and 66 were injured when protesters clashed with government supporters. The biggest demonstrations against Maduros administration since he was elected in April spread across the country this month as Venezuelans struggle with the worlds fastest inflation and shortages of everything from medicine to food.
*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...pposition.html

----------


## 4/15

> Nixon, IIRC, did it at the behest of his Rockefeller Republican left-wing; did it for a short time IMHO to demonstrate how it would fail.
> 
> And he quickly backed off.
> 
> And Nixon was not running a police state.  Nixon was a good citizen compared to the power-drunken dunce in there now.
> 
> WHEN this clown forces government controls on us, it won't be a demonstration.  It will be for keeps; and enforced at gunpoint.


So then when he left office and Ford pardoned him and price controls were still in effect that was just a mistake?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> So then when he left office and Ford pardoned him and price controls were still in effect that was just a mistake?


Think you're clever?

WHY don't you tell us all, ONCE AGAIN, what Nixon DID.

Did he slip out of bed and break into the Watergate Hotel?  NO.

Did he ORDER it?  NO.

Did he know it was happening?  NO - not at the time.

He found OUT about it five days LATER.  The cover-up had already begun; and instead of firing the persons covering up, Nixon was pleased and ordered his people to do more of it.

THAT was what he was IMPEACHED for!

Compare that to "Fast and Furious."  Or to Benghazi.  Or to the ACA Website debacle; and ALL the billions poured into cronies pockets!

WHAT THE F___ IS THE MATTER WITH YOU?

----------


## RMNIXON

*Venezuelan opposition leader Lopez due in court after surrendering*

*(CNN) -- Facing the largest anti-government protests in his 11 months in power, Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro appears ready to move forward with the prosecution of a leading opposition figure on charges of terrorism and murder.*

Four anti-government protesters and one government supporter have died in clashes around the country.
The man the government blames for the deaths is opposition leader Leopoldo Lopez, who turned himself in to authorities on Tuesday.

Human rights groups warn about the danger of turning the protests into a persecution of political opponents.
The charges against Lopez, who has organized protests demanding better security, an end to shortages and protected freedom of speech, "smack of a politically motivated attempt to silence dissent in the country," Amnesty International said in a statement.

Human Rights Watch weighed in too, warning that Venezuela must avoid "scapegoating" political opponents.........


*Maduro described opposition leaders as right-wing fascists who plant seeds of fear and violence. He claimed his opponents have U.S. backing and have repeatedly tried to assassinate him and overthrow his democratically elected government.

*http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/19/world/...uela-protests/


Yeah, anyone who complains loud enough to be heard over your oppressive socialist dictatorship is a US Backed Fascist!  :Tongue20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't think Cortez should have surrendered.  This has the potential to not go well.

----------


## RMNIXON

> I don't think Cortez should have surrendered.  This has the potential to not go well.



An old Soviet inspired Show Trial and then...............

----------


## Canadianeye

> This is what you have to look forward to in a socialist utopia.  EVERY socialist state had or has this.   The ussr collapsed, mostly because people were sick of waiting in bread lines, & they saw bounty in the west in films.  The only thing socialism can give us is equality of misery.


I recall when Chavez, Sean Penns hero, "removed" all the businesses, viewed as elites...and let the hired hands to those very same, run the show. The melt down is/was predictable.

----------


## lostbeyond

Yesss!  Indeed.  Interesting that liberals and advocates of democracy everywhere in the world, want to eliminate the "ruling class" and replace it with the mindless violence and lawlessness of the thugs.  The thugs are the paid servants/administrators of the "ruling class", and when the ruling class is removed, then the thugs have an all free for them rampage.  The best way to get rid of all laws?  There is only one law, the law of the fittest in the jungle.  This is not unique to Venezuela, the entire European continent has been run like this ever since ww2.

----------

usfan (02-19-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

What next.  20 year old Venezuelan beauty queen shot in head at Anti-Gov't protest.



Via El Universal:
Gnesis Carmona, Miss Tourism Carabobo 2013, passed away on Wednesday at midday after being operated on Tuesday. The young lady had been shot at her head when taking part in a demonstration held in Valencia, the capital city of central Carabobo state. The demonstration ended up in clashes.
Doctors said that the victim underwent surgery on Tuesday and was subsequently taken to the ICU in a very delicate condition.
Carmona, 21, was elected Miss Tourism Carabobo 2013 last May. She pursued the Bachelor of Social Sciences Degree, majoring in Marketing, at the Unitec. She was also a professional model.
*Sudden and devastating counter-attack*
Earlier, Carabobo state governor Francisco Ameliach urged the members of Bolvar-Chvez Battle Units (UBCH) to prepare “to fire back fascists.”
In the same message, Ameliach explained that National Assembly Speaker Diosdado Cabello would “give the order.”
As noted by him, Pablo Aure, the secretary of Carabobo University, “leads the attack against our glorious Bolivarian National Armed Forces.”
Keep reading…

----------


## Sentinel

The relatively small country of Venezuela has the largest oil reserves in the world.  As such, it should be one of the richest countries in the world.  Yet it stinks like a 3rd-world country, thanks to socialism.  It's also a tropical paradise, yet it still stinks like a dump.  

Demographics is destiny.

----------


## lostbeyond

> The relatively small country of Venezuela has the largest oil reserves in the world. As such, it should be one of the richest countries in the world. Yet it stinks like a 3rd-world country, thanks to socialism. It's also a tropical paradise, yet it still stinks like a dump. 
> 
> *Demographics is destiny.*


Yes.  Will the female 50 % of the world's population stop producing all those new babies already?  GRRR.

----------


## Hansel

> *Price Controls and Food Rationing in the Peoples Paradise*
> 
> 
> *Rationing to begin in Venezuelan state
> 
> 
> 
> CARACAS, Venezuela (AP)  Food rationing is beginning in Venezuela's second most populous state next week for 20 products subject to price controls.*
> 
> ...


Hey Venezuela, welcome to the Chavez legacy.  When an oil rich nation cannot feed itself then something is very wrong at the top.

----------


## Hansel

To those that worry about rationing and shortages in America, I see little need to worry. Judging from the obesity of 
Americans, we would do well to eat less. Maybe the luxury items we have grown accustomed to might be rationed or in short supply, and I am thinking of the off season produce, but the basic food supply is pretty solid, judging from the constant sales the stores are having.  

My wife and I really work the specials and we stock up on things that are normally pretty high, like meat, eggs, cheese, and canned fruit.  We have a freezer and just stash it away, including the specials on convenience items such as pizzas and pot pies. I wish we had a way to stash gasoline so we could ride out the price spikes, but we don't and like a lot of people we just cut down on our driving when gas prices are high.

----------


## Raoul_Duke

> To those that worry about rationing and shortages in America, I see little need to worry. Judging from the obesity of 
> Americans, we would do well to eat less. Maybe the luxury items we have grown accustomed to might be rationed or in short supply, and I am thinking of the off season produce, but the basic food supply is pretty solid, judging from the constant sales the stores are having.  
> 
> My wife and I really work the specials and we stock up on things that are normally pretty high, like meat, eggs, cheese, and canned fruit.  We have a freezer and just stash it away, including the specials on convenience items such as pizzas and pot pies. I wish we had a way to stash gasoline so we could ride out the price spikes, but we don't and like a lot of people we just cut down on our driving when gas prices are high.


Not for long:

http://www.salon.com/2014/02/19/it_c...ought_partner/

----------


## wist43

> To those that worry about rationing and shortages in America, I see little need to worry. Judging from the obesity of 
> Americans, we would do well to eat less. Maybe the luxury items we have grown accustomed to might be rationed or in short supply, and I am thinking of the off season produce, but the basic food supply is pretty solid, judging from the constant sales the stores are having.  
> 
> My wife and I really work the specials and we stock up on things that are normally pretty high, like meat, eggs, cheese, and canned fruit.  We have a freezer and just stash it away, including the specials on convenience items such as pizzas and pot pies. I wish we had a way to stash gasoline so we could ride out the price spikes, but we don't and like a lot of people we just cut down on our driving when gas prices are high.


Rationing will eventually come to Amerika - not a matter of if, but when.

Rationing is about control, the left is all about control. Rationing comes about when "crisis" is used as justification for the government to seize control of segments of society and the economy - the left depends on "crisis" as a means of advancing their authoritarian agenda and increasing their own personal wealth and power.

Shortages can occur naturally due to natural environmental events like droughts, but something like a drought is not something to be feared by the left - it is something to be taken advantage of and exaserbated. If there isn't any "natural crisis", the left can just as easily conjur an economic crisis of their own making; or social conflict; or fiscal; or war; or terrorism; etc.

No, rationing is in our future - sure as the sun rose this morning. Economic collapse, currency collapse, massive civil unrest, and aggressive government responses to those "crises" are in our future. Maybe not tomorrow, or next week, or next year - maybe not within 10 years... but it will happen.

----------

usfan (02-22-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

*Venezuelans take to streets for rival mass rallies*

*Caracas (AFP) - Tens of thousands of supporters and opponents of Venezuela's government took to the streets of Caracas Saturday amid fears of more violence in the bitterly divided country.*

The competing mass rallies in the capital -- the second in days -- follow weeks of often bloody marches that have claimed at least nine lives and injured 140 others.

Heeding the call of opposition leader Henrique Capriles, governor of Miranda state and former presidential candidate, anti-government protesters massed near a shopping mall in the Caracas neighborhood of Sucre.

They were expected to demonstrate both in the capital and country-wide against armed groups accused of intimidating and even attacking demonstrators.

"The state should stop these paramilitary groups," said the head of the main opposition coalition, Ramon Guillermo Aveledo.

"It is unacceptable that there are armed groups that are out of control," he told AFP.

*Meanwhile, pro-government supporters, mostly women, gathered in the center of the capital.*

*Leftist President Nicolas Maduro had announced that "millions of women would come out in all of the country's cities" to march "against fascism."*

Security was tight in Caracas Saturday. While the rival camps were spilling onto the streets in different parts of the capital, it was feared clashes could erupt if they collided at any point.


http://news.yahoo.com/venezuela-threatens-cut-off-fuel-protest-areas-205822959.html


I don't like to say this. But "women" seem to be a lot more attracted to Government Paternalism than men. Much more inclined to give up liberty for a false sense of security. 

In this case they are not fighting Fascism. They support it!  :Sad20:

----------


## RMNIXON

*Marco Rubio on Senate Floor: Venezuela Is the New Cuba*

----------


## Sentinel

> *Venezuelans take to streets for rival mass rallies*


None of those demonstrators knows anything.  They'll just vote for the next socialist devil who promises to take care of them, after the previous socialist devil failed.  Demographics is destiny, even if they're sitting on the biggest deposit of black gold in the world

----------


## usfan

Good video, speech by rubio, about cuba, venezuela, & communism.. after some commie dem heaped lavish praise on cuba in congress.

Countering leftist propaganda is getting tougher.. most americans are so indoctrinated by the left wing institutions that they think communism/socialism is a workable alternative to the horrible system of american freedom.


_Let me tell you what the Cubans are really good at, because they dont know how to run their economy, they dont know how to build, they dont know how to govern a people. What they are really good at is repression._



This is what the progressive left is like, too.  They are not good at freedom, but repression.  Mandates, not liberty.  Micromanaging, not responsibility.  And these clowns want to make the us like venezuela or cuba...  that is their role models...  this sounds like some cruel, ironic joke, but they are deadly serious, & they will kill anyone who gets in the way of their agenda.  These morons should be laughed to scorn, tarred & feathered, & their megaphones taken from them.  But instead, we pay them to teach our children & elect them to office.

We need a revolution.  This cannot go on.

----------

Calypso Jones (02-27-2014)

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Good video, speech by rubio, about cuba, venezuela, & communism.. after some commie dem heaped lavish praise on cuba in congress.*



And that Dem was a perfect stooge to be sure. Cuba learned from the Soviets how to lead around visitors (like left minded Western journalists) and show them only what they want you to see and hear. 

And they are still at it in Cuba.  :Geez:

----------


## Calypso Jones

Venezuelan Rebels Behead statue of Hugo Chavez.   sweet.

Via Breitbart:
Venezuela is aflame with the fires of rebellion after President Nicolás Maduro arrested opposition leader Leopoldo López and sent communist Cuban forces to assault young, unarmed protesters. Nowhere has there been more rebellion than the western state of Táchira, however, where protesters beheaded a statue of Chávez today.

Táchira, located on the border with Colombia and home to nine universities, is the first state in which the governor, himself a Chavista, turned on Maduro. Governor José Gregorio Vielma Mora said in a speech earlier this week that he disagreed with the arrest of Popular Will Party leader López and that he was “not a part of the regime,” though he later tried to make amends on Twitter with the Chavistas his comments upset. 

His comments came after a series of human rights abuses in the capital city of San Cristóbal, where Maduro shut off electricity and the internet temporarily, asserting martial law in the region, leading to some of the most violent images of National Guard attacks on civilians surfacing there. The oversized population of students, proximity to the free and prosperous nation of Colombia, and excessive use of force has made Táchira the heart of the opposition movement in Venezuela.

 The civilians, it seems, have had enough. The giant bust of Hugo Chávez that made its home in the state was found decapitated by students today, with the moving images distributed throughout Twitter. The students deliberately decided to cut off its head, rather than topple it completely, and spread the image through social media. “The statues of Chávez are beginning to fall,” posted the first; it is unknown who committed the deed. The image was first published by the media in Argentine website Infobae.

Keep reading… 

You watch.  Leftists will take a lesson from maduro and those town that do not behave will have their electric power and internet service cut off.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Venezuelan Rebels Behead statue of Hugo Chavez.   sweet.*



That story needs a pic and I found it:

0010731955.jpg

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Sheldonna

> If there's even a hint of this in America, look for panic buying and hoarding.


Most survivalists have already seen this coming for/to America.  It is the logical and expected end result of leftist policies.  It's why guns & ammo have been flying off of shelves for the past five years....and why some wise folks have stocked up on food and necessities.   I truly believe that Obama wants Americans scrabbling and scrambling for every crust of bread, magnanimously doled out by his government to whoever kisses his a$$ and bows down to him and his ideology.  Narcissists are funny that way.

----------


## Sheldonna

> yes I was here in the freakin' seventies and I don't remember ANY of that.


I don't either.  I think he must be referring to some alternate universe and/or dimension...lol.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Lopez has been arrested.  He had penned a letter to The Pope in hopes that he would 1.  pray for Venezuela and 2.  SAY SOMETHING.   Maduro is nothing but a fat Marxist bus driving burro.  He can't even get the Chavez daughters to move out of dead Hugo's quarters.

----------


## Calypso Jones

whoa...this guy is good looking.   He'll kick Maduro butt in a legal election.

----------


## Dos Equis

> If there's even a hint of this in America, look for panic buying and hoarding.


I am hording toilet paper as I speak.

Sure, I may starve to death but there are worse fates.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Federal. It was called S-510
> 
> http://aoreport.com/ao/news-articles...w-home-gardens


Didn't they also try to restrict the collection of rainwater?  Lol!  They can come get me and drag me to the camps.  I collect rainwater for my plants and don't intend to stop.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Didn't they also try to restrict the collection of rainwater?  Lol!  They can come get me and drag me to the camps.  I collect rainwater for my plants and don't intend to stop.


I remember something about that....but think about this.  Remember in your youth no doubt there were streams running everywhere.  They're gone now.     There is a movement......you think your very own well is safe and you're not on city water?...  The new platform:  All water is connected.

----------


## Ginger

South America is soaked to the bone in dictatorial govts. They never learn. Maybe no toilet paper will get their attention.

----------


## Sheldonna

Hey....it's just the leftists (commies) ""fundamentally transforming"" one paradise after another!  And they particularly love to transform latin paradises (Cuba, Brazil, Argentina, Uruguay) and now, Venezuela.

----------

Shoey (02-27-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I remember something about that....but think about this. Remember in your youth no doubt there were streams running everywhere. They're gone now. There is a movement......you think your very own well is safe and you're not on city water?... The new platform: All water is connected.


Yes. They must control every aspect of our lives and water is probably THE most crucial aspect of our survival. If we have to depend upon them for water, we are effectively "enslaved".

----------


## Sheldonna

[QUOTE=Calypso Jones;232592]whoa...this guy is good looking. He'll kick Maduro butt in a legal election.



Yep. Nice.

----------


## Ginger

Price controls and rationing is a clear sign of a dysfunctional govt. I have an idea: capitalism!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I don't either.  I think he must be referring to some alternate universe and/or dimension...lol.


http://www.cato.org/publications/com...price-controls

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nixon_Shock

----------


## Calypso Jones

Venezuelan national guard grabs woman. Party time tonite for this unfortunate woman.  Note the smiles.

----------


## Calypso Jones

You'd think Sean Penn might be concerned for the plight of this poor woman?  heh?  Yet...not a word.   And he so loved the Venezuelan people.

Leopold Lopez...I haven't heard a word about his condition since he was arrested yesterday.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Venezuelan Grocery Store:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-07-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

Gotta love wage and price control.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Venezuelan national guard grabs woman. Party time tonite for this unfortunate woman. Note the smiles.


Oh Jesus Christ!  This poor girl, now who will put her back together?  Plus she looks shapely too!  By the way, I am actually working to construct a self-image scheme, that is linked but not directly connected to our physical bodies, and I am now thinking that that scheme can work well for her or anyone whos authority over her/his body is removed.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Venezuelan Grocery Store:


I love this store!  They don't overwork you in it.  I would like to work there.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Venezuelans burn Cuban flag in front of Cuban consulate in Venezuela.   I get the impression that we have not been getting the truth on how Venezuelans feel about dead Chavez and Maduro and the rest of it.

Does Glover or Penn have anything to say?

----------


## hoytmonger

The events in Venezuela are getting no coverage by the dedicated 'journalists' in the US mainstream press. More is said about PrezBO's White House parties than the unrest caused by the socialist regime. This administration, and the state run media, downplay and ignore every real struggle for liberty while dispensing propaganda to ensure the US backed regime changes for geopolitical dominance are falsely seen and interpreted as democratic struggles. How can anyone believe anything reported by the state or the compliant corporate media as factual?

----------


## lostbeyond

Do you watch Al Jazeera?  They are available in every country and do a relatively good job at balancing against national propaganda.

----------


## Calypso Jones

NO< WE DO NOT WATCH AL JAZEERA and I am DISAPPOINTED that YOU do...however it might explain some of your opinions.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Venezuela is at the point of famine in my opinion.

Already in the state of Zulia in Venezuela, authorities are now looking to expand on the food appropriations cards seen above.  The data is stored on a SIM card on the obverse of the card and readable by authorities.

If a person has bought their allotment of rice, milk or bread for that week then will be told they can’t purchase it and it will go back onto the shelf.  This is assuming the store has any of those things to begin with.
'
Over the last four months poorer states in Venezuela have been subjected to long lines at stores and empty shelves.  The famine is now hitting larger states in Venezuela and such is why the government is expanding the card system.

wow...ration cards and if you've had your allotment you get no more, and that is going with the assumption that there will be food available which doesn't sound promising.

----------


## hoytmonger

Stalin and Mao both caused famine in their respective countries... during the Nazi regime, the Germans went hungry even though everyone was working... it seems everyone was building for the military and nobody was growing food.
The EPA is likely to starve US civilians if they aren't reigned in sometime soon.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Battle of San Cristobal.    Maduro.....Hell.CHAVEZ!   Men of the People.   


Authorities in Venezuela have been trying their hardest to take control of and put down protest and revolt in the city of San Cristobal.
Three times since last weekend the countries Guarda de Nacional (National Guard) and local police have tried to put down the situation but have failed.
This video is from yesterday as the police tried in earnest again a third time to recapture the town, firing live ammo and tear-gas into the town.
Last night, the national guard made a hard push for the city, taking the local radio station and ultimately burning it down.
These charred remains are all that are left of radio station 106.5FM in San Cristobal.

----------


## hoytmonger

A student leader of the protests was shot to death by the armed motorcycle gangs that support the government.




> Daniel Tinoco was shot in the chest at a road junction during a demonstration in San Cristobal, the city's police chief Angel Perdomo said.
> 
> Eyewitnesses said Mr Tinoco and other students were attacked by armed men riding motorcycles.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-26525145

A retired Venezuelan Army General, Angel Vivas, advised the protesters to string wire across the streets which resulted in one of the motorcycle thugs to be decapitated... this outraged the President who then ordered the arrest of Vivas and led to a standoff at Vivas' home.




> Retired Venezuelan Army Gen. Angel Vivas, armed and wearing a flak jacket, walks on his property in Caracas, Venezuela, Sunday, Feb. 23, 2014. President Nicolas Maduro ordered on Saturday the arrest and investigation of the retired general for his statements on YouTube and Twitter. Maduro said Vivas is instigating violence at a time when two weeks of anti-government protests have left 10 dead and over 100 wounded. Vivas has been an opponent of the Venezuelan government since his 2007 resignation as director of the Ministry of Defense Engineering, due to the military's adoption of the slogan "Fatherland, socialism or death, we shall overcome," created in Cuba.
> 
> Maduro on Saturday ordered Vivas' arrest for allegedly encouraging students to stretch wire across streets where they've set up barricades in recent weeks. The president blames the apparent booby trap for the death of a government supporter who raced into a barricade on a motorcycle.


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/ex-ve...-standoff-home

----------


## lostbeyond

Wire against biking thugs.  Perfect!  HEHEHEHEHE   

Also, I am wondering if there is a collectible value to the bikes used in the Venezuelan sausage party, to sell at pawn shops.  

If the Venezuelans were not amateur retards, they would do it like North Korea, and there would be no revolt.

----------


## JustPassinThru

What, starve to death while the power is passed from crazy to crazy son to crazy grandson?

----------


## lostbeyond

> What, starve to death while the power is passed from crazy to crazy son to crazy grandson?


No, they have chosen to starve to death by themselves, passing power from crazy's goon to crazy's goon's son, to crazy goon son's goon.  HAHAHA

----------


## Calypso Jones

Venezuelan authorites consider using rocket launchers against 'protestors'.   Excuse me...where is Mr. Penn and Mr. Glover's remarks about the beautiful Venezuelan people?

----------


## lostbeyond

> Venezuelan authorites consider using rocket launchers against 'protestors'. Excuse me...where is Mr. Penn and Mr. Glover's remarks about the beautiful Venezuelan people?


I think Penn and Glover meant Venezuelan girls have big beautiful bazookas, only they misunderstood the word.

----------


## hoytmonger

Meanwhile, Hugo Chavez' daughters refuse to leave the Presidential Palace...




> While violence rages on the streets of Venezuela, the children of former president Hugo Chavez have refused to move out of the presidential palace and turned it into a party pad.Rosa Virginia, 35, and Maria Gabriela Chavez, 33, are reportedly holding raucous nights in the luxurious six-bedroom villa, complete with a swimming pool and private movie theater.
> Current president Nicolas Maduro has a constitutional right to live there, but this problem may be low down his list of priorities, as civil unrest engulfs the country killing five people so far.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...Venezuela.html

I wonder if PrezBO's kids will do the same if/when he leaves?

----------


## RMNIXON

*Venezuela says death toll from protests rises to 28*

*(Reuters) - Venezuela's state prosecutor said on Thursday the death toll from a month of violent protests had risen to 28, after the nation's top court ordered opposition mayors to dismantle barricades set up by street protesters.
*
State prosecutor Luisa Ortega Diaz, speaking on the sidelines of the U.N. Human Rights Council in Geneva, also said 1,293 detainees had been released and 104 remained in custody accused of serious crimes during the anti-government demonstrations.

"We need to ensure there is no impunity and it must be fully investigated to determine whether those people held in jail are the authors of those homicides," she said.
President Nicolas Maduro, a former bus driver elected last year to succeed the late Hugo Chavez, has declared victory over a "coup" attempt and does not look in danger of being toppled.

*The protesters, some of whom have vowed to stay in the streets until he quits, are demanding political change, and an end of high inflation and crime rates, as well as shortages of basic goods such as milk, flour and cooking oil in stores.

*http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/...A2C2F520140313

----------


## Calypso Jones

Socialist Utopia Venezuela Grocery Store line

----------


## lostbeyond

Well, they still have pants, so they are not really that poor.

----------


## hoytmonger

> *"What would happen in the United States if a group said they were going to start something in the United States so that President Obama leaves, resigns, to change the constitutional government of the United States?" Maduro said. "Surely, the state would react, would use all the force that the law gives it to re-establish order and to put those who are against the Constitution where they belong."*


http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/20/world/...uela-protests/

Yeah, probably.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Socialist Utopia Venezuela Grocery Store line




Now they are the Peoples State...........


Enjoy!  :Smiley20:

----------


## lostbeyond

> http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/20/world/...uela-protests/
> 
> Yeah, probably.


The communists as well as the ultra-nationalists are quite capable of writing all types of constitutions, without ever asking a question.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Now they are the Peoples State...........
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


They need to learn to drink crude.  After all even cars are kept going by it.

----------


## hoytmonger

> The communists as well as the ultra-nationalists are quite capable of writing all types of constitutions, without ever asking a question.


Maduro knows that if there were an uprising in the US against PrezBO that DHS and police would be called out with their armored vehicles and machine guns to suppress it. I think Maduro's jealous of the preparations the US government has made and wishes he'd thought of it before things got out of hand.

I just heard an interview with a journalist that recently left Caracas. He was asked if the Venezuelan opposition were hoping for external support or intervention. He said no, this was something they had to do themselves... I guess not all Venezuelans are eager for handouts.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

There WILL be an uprising against prezbo, inevitably: on the first Tuesday of November, 2016.

Until then you're stuck with him, I'm afraid. The PEOPLE wanted him, remember? Now they're stuck with him for 3 years.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well...aren't we a fine nation.  We don't believe in freedom from tyranny for people any longer.  Not even ourselves.

----------


## hoytmonger

> There WILL be an uprising against prezbo, inevitably: on the first Tuesday of November, 2016.
> 
> Until then you're stuck with him, I'm afraid. The PEOPLE wanted him, remember? Now they're stuck with him for 3 years.


The players change but the game remains the same.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> well...aren't we a fine nation.  We don't believe in freedom from tyranny for people any longer.  Not even ourselves.


Weak and corrupt; morally bankrupt and confused.

Exactly what has destroyed civilizations in the past.  Look at statesmen of even fifty years ago, and then compare them to President Punk and Sheila Jackass Lee and Bawney Fwank.  JOHN KERRY as our foreign minister?  Has anyone so pompous ever turned out to be so stupid?  The Chairman of the Fed, a confused old woman who thinks printing money is the answer to all ills.

We elected them; and allowed them to act and appoint the bureaucracy.  And then we did NOT demand loudly that they be removed and imprisoned.  So...just as the Nazi shame was all of Germany's; so, too, do we have only ourselves to blame for this appalling state of affairs.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> There WILL be an uprising against prezbo, inevitably: on the first Tuesday of November, 2016.
> 
> Until then you're stuck with him, I'm afraid. The PEOPLE wanted him, remember? Now they're stuck with him for 3 years.


I don't even think there'll be backlash then.

There may well be a Republican sweep in November; but then, the RINO brigade will continue on, Business as Usual...and the people will dispair; and the Rovians and the Consultant Classes will rejoice, even as society starts to topple.  Shitlery will be installed in a rigged election with Traditional Americans staying home in disgust.

And that, as they say, is that.  If Flyover regions are smart they'll secede.  If not...Obamanomics and Obamunism will take us to complete, Beiruit-style civil war.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Sean Penn is actually headed to Venezuela to give acting lessons to .....WHO?    Government supported acting programs...the same government that is killing citizens who are protesting THe VENEZULAN gOV'T.   These people WANT FREEDom Or Toilet Paper  OR FOOD and DAMMIT THEY SHOULD HAVE IT.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Rationing of Water and Electricity in the Nation's Capitol.

Venezuela’s government announced the start of electricity rationing in western Zulia state as well as water rationing in Caracas to reduce demand on the power grid, a day after Ford Motor Co. (F) halted production in Latin America’s largest oil exporter.

The second-largest U.S. automaker joins competitor Toyota Motor Corp. (7203) and Dutch truck-maker CNH Industrial NV (CNHI) in suspending assembly in the South American country because of the difficulty of obtaining dollars to import parts from the government.

Shortages of everything from water to car parts and flour to pregnancy tests come after three months of protests against the government of President Nicolas Maduro that have left at least 41 people dead. The government yesterday said it will start rationing electricity and water as drought drains hydroelectric reservoirs and water tanks.

~~~~

How long will it take for this to happen in NYC.

----------


## usfan

..shouldn't be a problem.. global warming will cause the sea to rise, & flood nyc, anyway..   :Laughing7: 

..oh, wait.. that was supposed to already happen.    :Thinking:

----------


## Calypso Jones

Sean Penn defends his good buddy, Nicholas Maduro's actions in rationing power and water and rounding up naughty kids.

Via Mediaite:
In an interview with Al Jazeera, actor Sean Penn defended Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro, who’s government has led a bloody crackdown amid protests over shortages and political repression. Penn called Maduro’s predecessor Hugo Chavez a “great friend” and said that Venezuela’s president faces unrest over economic hardship much like President Barack Obama faced when he took office.

“President Maduro inherited a lot of the growing pains that were left, and the problems that came of a country largely forced into paranoia, largely forced into certain relationships that maybe are distasteful,” Penn said.

He added that Maduro is similar to Chavez in that he is “in love with his people and his country.” When he was asked if he thought the Venezuelan people were in love with Maduro, Penn said it was important to “be careful.”

“Are they demonstrating in Venezuela over oppression, or are they demonstrating because they’re on economic hard times? It’s the latter,” Penn insisted. “We’re all on economic hard times.”
~~~
Got that?  We're all on economic hard times.    I'm just......how do you explain this? how do begin to understand Penn's thinking...

All I can think of is what in the hell they must be planning for Obama opposition in the citizenry...cause we're expendable you know.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *Rationing of Water and Electricity in the Nation's Capitol.*



Sharing in the People Paradise! 


And you gotta love Sean Penn for using that "Inherited" excuse!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

“President Maduro inherited a lot of the growing pains that were left, and the problems that came of a country largely forced into paranoia, largely forced into certain relationships that maybe are distasteful,” Penn said.

 He added that Maduro is similar to Chavez in that he is “in love with his people and his country.” When he was asked if he thought the Venezuelan people were in love with Maduro, Penn said it was important to “be careful.”


what utter bilge.  What is he referring to anyway..."a country largely forced into paranoia, largely forced into certain relationships that maybe are distasteful",” Penn said.     Does he even know or is he making it up as he goes along.  Sounds pretty vague and inscrutable to me.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Did anyone hear about the big explosion in Sucre Venezuela today?   I don't know if anyone was killed but it was 2 buildings and a restaurant.   

I guess something will be said about it when Sean Penn gets around to telling us how the Venezuelan economy is depressed as are all of us.

----------


## RMNIXON

*Blackout hits Venezuela, interrupts presidential broadcast

*Venezuela-blackout-21.jpg

CARACAS (Reuters) - Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro on Friday said authorities were seeking more information on a blackout that has cut electricity in various parts of the country, speaking in a live television broadcast that was twice interrupted by the problem.

*The OPEC nation has suffered an increasing incidence of power outages in recent years, which critics have attributed to low electricity tariffs and limited state investment following the 2007 nationalization of the power sector.*

http://news.yahoo.com/blackout-hits-...204030360.html

----------


## Roadmaster

> Did anyone hear about the big explosion in Sucre Venezuela today?   I don't know if anyone was killed but it was 2 buildings and a restaurant.   
> 
> I guess something will be said about it when Sean Penn gets around to telling us how the Venezuelan economy is depressed as are all of us.


No I know in New Hampshire they had the bomb squad out and police evacuating a big area because someone said they had bombs and would trigger them if they didn't put money on his or her  card. I think it was the Strafford area downtown. I think we are going to start seeing more and more of this because of open borders. Next time the bombs may go off.

----------


## Sheldonna

> *Price Controls and Food Rationing in the Peoples Paradise*
> 
> 
> *Rationing to begin in Venezuelan state
> 
> 
> 
> CARACAS, Venezuela (AP)  Food rationing is beginning in Venezuela's second most populous state next week for 20 products subject to price controls.*
> 
> ...


It's not the controls.  It's the commie!  Venzuela was a thriving nation  when I was there (in the 80's).  Another one bites the dust.  Another failed socialist experiment.  Gads, I hate, loathe and detest leftists.  Look at all of the misery they have caused throughout history and all over the world.

----------


## Sheldonna

> *Blackout hits Venezuela, interrupts presidential broadcast
> 
> *Venezuela-blackout-21.jpg
> 
> CARACAS (Reuters) - Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro on Friday said authorities were seeking more information on a blackout that has cut electricity in various parts of the country, speaking in a live television broadcast that was twice interrupted by the problem.
> 
> *The OPEC nation has suffered an increasing incidence of power outages in recent years, which critics have attributed to low electricity tariffs and limited state investment following the 2007 nationalization of the power sector.*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blackout-hits-...204030360.html


Coming soon to an American state near you.

----------


## DonGlock26

Rationing is normal in wartime and progressives are always at war with everyone else.

We should just start calling the Left- secular Islam.

----------

